# Types of Acrylic Paints?



## Redlily13 (Jan 6, 2017)

What is the difference between heavy body and regular acrylic paints? I've been working with fluid or soft body acrylics, so I think I understand what they are, but I'm not sure if there is a difference between heavy body and regular acrylics.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

heavy body refers to the consistency of the acrylics. look at this video - even tho it shows how to thin heavy body you see it right at the beginning how heavy body acrylic behave.


----------



## Redlily13 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Thank you for the great info!*

Thanks so much for the helpful video. Now I'm all set! Yay!


----------

